# Hello



## T (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi everyone I just joined as my mantis is dying and I needed help fast.Looks like Marvin is a goner but I defo want to keep more.

I live in Glasgow in sunny Scotland


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcoem to the forum!

Sorry to hear about Marvin, but that is the sad fact of life when raising Mantids. It doesnt make it any easier if your attached but they dont last that long so we just have to enjoy them while there around.

Im sure you can find a new one here if you look around though.

Good luck!


----------

